# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  انتشر على شبكة الإنترنت عبارة منسوبة لابن المبارك رحمه الله؟!

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
انتشر على شبكة الإنترنت عبارة منسوبة لابن المبارك رحمه الله وهي: 
إذا بدأ والداك بمداراتك ، وانتقاء كلماتهم معك ، خوفًا من انزعاجك وغضبك، فأنت عاق.

أين قال ابن المبارك رحمه الله ذلك،ما المرجع؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وكأن صياغة هذا الكلام لا تصلح لأن تكون من كلام عصر السلف.
ولكن قد يكون ابن المبارك قاله بمعناه، فيُبحث عنه. والله أعلم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وكأن صياغة هذا الكلام لا تصلح لأن تكون من كلام عصر السلف.
> ولكن قد يكون ابن المبارك قاله بمعناه، فيُبحث عنه. والله أعلم.


نعم، وهذا سبب فتح الموضوع وكذلك أنه انتشر بهذه الصيغة، فهل يجوز نشره بمعناه مع القول قال ابن المبارك !؟!

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كثير من الكلام يروج بنسبته للمشاهير من العلماء و قد كانوا ينسبون بعض الكلام للرسول لتروجيهه و المواقع الاجتماعية من مظان الاحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة و هذا الكلام لا يشبه كلام السلف 
و مما هو منتشر ما ينسب لابن القيم:
والله إن العبد ليصعب عليه معرفة نـيته فـي عمـله ،فكيف يتسلط على نيَّات الخلق

و هذا لا يوجد في أي كتاب لابن القيم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وهذا له علاقة :
http://majles.alukah.net/t155024/

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لا وجود لها في كتب ابن القيم
و بعضهم ينسبها لبعض المعاصرين وهو حجاج العجمي
والله أعلم

ولو تتبعت الاقوال المنتشرة في الشبكة وتنسب للمشاهير لجمع الكثير

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للتذكير .

----------

